

Ask HN: The friendliest project management tool for programmers (developers)? - maxplat

Hi HN,<p>i have a small (&#60;20) software development company. We have teams of 2-5 programmers working on different projects.<p>I would need a project management tool:<p>Mandatory features:<p>simple time tracking per projects, 
simple task tracking tied to the time tracking, allows me to generate simple worklog report at the end of every month, is programmer friendly (my developers are geeks, they should feel home with it)<p>Would be good: absence tracking features, simple chat integrated (so all conversation is kept on projects)<p>Do you have any suggestion ?<p>Thanks,
Max.
======
edwtjo
I haven't used it but I've heard good things about taskwarrior:

<http://taskwarrior.org/projects/show/taskwarrior/>

~~~
maxplat
Thanks i will have a look on that.

